# Red on Fly Cherry Popped



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Finally! Not a big one, actually the smallest of the day. But what the heck... ;D 

Total for the day for the two of us - 

12 Reds --- 2 on the long stick aka fly rod ---
1 Snook 
1 Sheephead
misc snapper/jacks 









First Red of Fly


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Red on Fly Cheery Popped*

thats great! So you know its all uphill from here on out.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Red on Fly Cheery Popped*

Nice! How about a picture of the fly?


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: Red on Fly Cheery Popped*

Congrats!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Red on Fly Cheery Popped*

Thanks... fly is top secret... if I showed you I'd have to poke out your eyes... ;D


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Cool.. congrats Jan.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Red on Fly Cheery Popped*



> Thanks... fly is top secret... if I showed you I'd have to poke out your eyes... ;D



[smiley=doh1.gif] So now your hot stuff. lol


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Finally! Not a big one, actually the smallest of the day. But what the heck...  ;D
> 
> Total for the day for the two of us -
> 
> 12 Reds --- 2 on the long stick aka fly rod ---



Sweet! Nice going...I'm envious!


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

very nice


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Red on Fly Cheery Popped*



> > Thanks... fly is top secret... if I showed you I'd have to poke out your eyes... ;D
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=doh1.gif] So now your hot stuff. lol



Why yes... yes I am... [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice fish Jan and congrats on the fly rod !!

Did you get a hair cut ?


----------

